
Show HN: Play Agar.io on Android using the accelerometer - mirceasoaica
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.carmanusbogdan.agario
======
valentinlup
This is so adictive! I can't stop playing !

------
taietel
I would like some improvements on the movement reactions, other that looks
pretty good.

------
silentfish
Doesn't work for my old razr - shows white screen on start.

------
titel
This is pretty cool ;)

------
kiberstranier
Nice game, is it available on iOS as well?

~~~
mirceasoaica
on iOS is waiting approval

------
andreea-reads
Thanks; looks good

------
Lucatronlk
Great game

------
sconxu
smooth control

------
alecsx6
Is it similar with the web version?

